# My favorite Schwinn Stingray



## RailRider (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell but is that bike green?  Jus kidding I think it's really cool!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty nice.  Looks like the forks might need a little straightening, could just be the pic tho.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 25, 2010)

i like that checkered seat.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, very nice indeed!


----------

